# Bitcoin Betrug Navagates



## UndueMicrobe812 (1 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne auf etwas aufmerksam machen!

Einer Bekannten von mir wurde ein Link zu einer Seite: www.navagates.com geschickt. Auf der Seite wurde damit geworben ominöse Trading Bots würden mit Bitcoins handeln und bis zu 85% Rendite erwirtschaften. Nach Registrierung, wurde direkt angerufen und überredet direkt 250€ einzuzahlen und die Trading software zu installieren.
Glücklicherweise hat sie mit mir dann darüber geredet und mir war sofort klar, dass das Betrug ist und sie das Geld wohl nie wieder sehen wird. Haben dann im Anschluss die Kreditkarte gesperrt und alle Daten ihres Accounts verfälscht. Nicht sicher, ob man sie noch zurückverfolgen kann, vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr. Die Trading Software haben wir auch deinstalliert.
In ein paar Tagen wird meine Bekannte nochmal einen Telefontermin haben mit Navagates. Sie wird um Rücküberweisung des Geldes fragen. Anschliessend wird Anzeige gegen die Seite erstattet.

Was ich bei diesem Betrug erstaunlich finde ist, dass es mir scheint, als sei das ein ganz grosses Netzwerk, die über verschieedene Anbieter mit der gleichen Masche und gleiche Software Leute betrügen. Überall im Internet findet man Seiten, die super seriös ausschauen und man sehr schwer erkennen kann, dass es Betrug ist. Sehr professionell gemacht. Auch wenn man bei Google danach sucht, findet man keine Seiten, die verlässlich sind und die Navagates Seite als Betrug anprangert. Verrückt. Die haben einfach die ersten paar Google Seiten nur mit eigenen Werbesachen vollgepackt.

Leute passt bitte auf!!! Ist noch jemandem sowas passiert?

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen was wir machen sollen? Anzeige? Anwalt? Wie kriegt man das Geld zurück? Braucht man Angst zu haben, dass noch mehr Geld abgezogen wird, oder dass die Betrüger sogar klagen gegen die Opfer?

lg


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2020)

UndueMicrobe812 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite wurde damit geworben ominöse Trading Bots würden mit Bitcoins handeln und bis zu 85% Rendite erwirtschaften. Nach Registrierung, wurde direkt angerufen und überredet direkt 250€ einzuzahlen und die Trading software zu installieren.


Sorry, aber man  muß schon sehr unerfahren bzw naiv  sein solchen Versprechungen  zu glauben. 


UndueMicrobe812 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man bei Google danach sucht, findet man keine Seiten, die verlässlich sind und die Navagates Seite als Betrug anprangert. Verrückt. Die haben einfach die ersten paar Google Seiten nur mit eigenen Werbesachen vollgepackt.


Die Suche  liefert ausschließlich Eigeninfos über den Laden nicht mal Werbung. 
Gerade das muß mißtrauisch machen.


----------



## UndueMicrobe812 (1 Mai 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber man  muß schon sehr unerfahren bzw naiv  sein solchen Versprechungen  zu glauben.
> 
> Die Suche  liefert ausschließlich Eigeninfos über den Laden nicht mal Werbung.
> Gerade das muß mißtrauisch machen.



Danke das hilft kein bisschen


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2020)

Wenn das Geld nicht rückerstattet wird, Anzeige erstatten. Die Erfolgschancen sind sehr gering.
Anonym registrierte Seite aus  der Dominikanischen Republik  zu fassen ist  de facto aussichtslos.
Das "Impressum" nur als Bild.


----------



## UndueMicrobe812 (1 Mai 2020)

Seh ich genau so. Ich versuche es mit ihr zurückzukriegen. Ansonsten ist es eine Lehre fürs Leben


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2020)

Und schon bläst  die Jubelbewertungsfanfare








						NavaGates.com - | NavaGates.com Reviews Real Customers
					

NavaGates.com is a forex broker. Hot Forex offers the MT4 and MT5 trading currency platforms. HotForex.com offers over 45 currency pairs, cryptocurrencies




					bitmoneytalk.com
				





> *April 29, 2020  (updated April 29, 2020)
> Rate NavaGates.com *
> User Ratings:  Very Good    4* (1 vote) *


----------



## UndueMicrobe812 (1 Mai 2020)

Krass. So mega dumme Menschen


----------



## Hippo (1 Mai 2020)

Was glaubst Du was wir im Verlauf der Jahre schon lesen mussten ...
Da sitzt Du vorm Bildschirm und sagst Dir "Wie kann ein Mensch alleine so blöd sein?"
Geschichten die schon 100x durch die Medien gingen - und dann wird hier gefragt "Ja ich weiss, aber es hat sich sooooooo gut angehört, könnt ihr mir helfen mein Geld wieder zu kriegen?"
Geld das mit Western Union irgendwo in der Welt nur mit einem Passcode abgefasst werden konnte ...


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2020)

Internationale Aktion gegen organisierten Anlagebetrug im Internet - Neun Festnahmen in Bulgarien und Serbien - 2,5 Millionen € in Deutschland sichergestellt - Bayerisches Staatsministerium der Justiz
					






					www.justiz.bayern.de


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2020)

UndueMicrobe812 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite wurde damit geworben ominöse Trading Bots würden mit Bitcoins handeln und bis zu 85% Rendite erwirtschaften. Nach Registrierung, wurde direkt angerufen und* überredet direkt 250€ einzuzahlen* und die Trading software zu installieren.





			
				Pressemitteilung Nr. 5 vom 07.04.2020 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anleger eröffnet auf der Webseite des Anbieters ein Handelskonto, *wofür in der Regel ein Geldbetrag von etwa 250 - 300 Euro aufzubringen ist.*


Paßt wie A.... auf Eimer


----------



## CrissStop (12 August 2021)

Versuchen Sie, die Polizei navryatli zu kontaktieren, es wird helfen, aber Sie wissen nie oder reichen eine Beschwerde ein, ehrlich gesagt ist die Situation nicht sehr ...


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2021)

Der wertvolle Hinweis  kommt etwas spät.
 Der Thread ist über ein Jahr alt und der TO war nur am  am 1.Mai 2020   anwesend.

PS: "navryatli" ??


----------



## CrissStop (17 August 2021)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, 85% Rendite die einem von einer Webseite versprochen werden klingen doch dubios! Die zielen natürlich auf die Not der Menschen ab, durch Corona und den Lockdown haben viele Menschen Defizite in ihren Einnahmen verbuchen müssen. Bitcoin Betrug ist wirklich das allerletzte. Am besten mit einer mobile trading app arbeiten, dort wird der Weltmarkt übersichtlich gestaltet und man kann über 100 Finanzanlagen damit einsehen. Es spart einem viel Zeit, wer will sich schon in 10 verschiedene Systeme einloggen um alles zu checken. Hab dort in letzter Zeit viel über cdf trading gelesen, damit versuche ich es heute auch mal.

*MODEDIT: Werbelink entfernt BT/MOD*


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2021)

CrissStop schrieb:


> Die zielen natürlich auf die Not der Menschen ab...



Meines Erachtens ist es nicht die Not sondern die Gier der Menschen. Niemand ist gezwungen in Kryptowährung zu investieren. Derartige Spielerein habe viele Leute sehr reich gemacht, andere ärmer. Unterm Strich wird diese Zockerei krass überbewertet. Jeder Trottel meint heute, dass er traden und schürfen könne, nur weil er geradeso Bitcoin auschreiben kann.


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Derartige Spielerein habe viele Leute sehr reich gemacht, andere ärmer.


Eher umgekehrt:  manche reicher,  viele  gierige Dumpfbacken ärmer.


----------



## Laura Unger (29 November 2021)

UndueMicrobe812 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte gerne auf etwas aufmerksam machen!
> 
> ...


Hi, wenn Sie noch relevant sind, kann ich Ihnen diesen Service zum Tausch und Kauf von Kryptowährungen anbieten: *Modedit: Link gelöscht,* den ich aus meiner Erfahrung heraus gefunden habe. Ohne Betrug und mit sehr günstigen Provisionen. Übrigens, es ist einer der Konkurrenten von Binance.

Werbelinks sind hier unerwünscht. Unser Forum informiert über Computerbetrug und dient nicht für Bitcoinwerbeanzeigen BT/MOD


----------

